# Texture help



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Need to replicate some of this for some patches. How's this one done?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Treebark roller, check from Allwall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

mnld said:


> Treebark roller, check from Allwall.:thumbsup:


Yep, it's done with a roller, a specialty tree bark texture nap and joint compound. :thumbsup:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Rollers/Texture-Roller-Tree-Bark.html


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Depending on how big the patches are? You might be able to get away with just using a 1" or 1.5" nap.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Hungarian slab texture :laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn, I thought I had seen most textures but I have never come across this one.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thick nap roller, thinned out mud. May be a little tough to match on a patch. I would suggest a 4'x4' test pc of drywall or plywood to experiment on until you get the proper mix/roller technique down.:thumbsup:

Good luck


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I always used one of those gold colored textured roller skins and I mixed my mud with a half gallon of water to a 5 then I would press on the roller and push the mud:thumbsup:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

The small patch went ok. The larger patch really started to grow and is about 4*8 right now so I ordered a roller. Thanks guys!


----------

